# For a Friend



## rdabpenman (Feb 18, 2013)

Who plays a Violin/Fiddle.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03326Custom.jpg


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW very nice and what a gift boxBet Charlie Danials don't have one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 18, 2013)

Really nice work Les - and a beautiful presentation.
Scott


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 18, 2013)

Now that is really cool.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 18, 2013)

Lotta' work put into that! It's a stunner.


----------



## Hubert (Feb 19, 2013)

The pen is nice BUT - WOW what a pen case. Now that is something special.


----------

